
Brain can be trained to regulate negative emotions - brahmwg
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1053811915009866
======
bytefactory
Sounds similar to what happens automatically via meditation [1]?

[1]: [http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/what-does-
min...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/what-does-mindfulness-
meditation-do-to-your-brain/)

~~~
brahmwg
Glad you brought that up, exactly what i was thinking ;)

